# Stojackvic(Kings) wants to be traded...infact has asked to be traded!



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

*OT : Peja asked to be traded*

Wow. I'm pretty suprised that he would ask for a trade. Any way possible that they would take anyone off us beside Z-bo. Maybe use Darius as trade bait, as he would need to be included. 

Peja asks for a trade


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

http://www.oregonlive.com/sportsfla..._BC_BKN--Kings-Stojakovic&&sports&advance_nba

NASH...get this guy ASAP


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Anyone but Theo and Zach and I'd be all for it.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Quickly....what is his contact like?

Should we offer DA & Miles(S&T) for Peja?
Would that tempt SAC at all?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I highly doubt that the Kings will trade with the Blazers. The Kings will want to receive a good SF scoring option in the trade that will keep them in the running for a title. Derek Anderson, Darius Miles and Ruben Patterson cannot do that for them.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

How about this deal:

Peja Stojakovic and Brad Miller

for

Derek Anderson and Ruben Patterson

It works under the CBA and it's TOTALLY FAIR with regard to talent. 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

But seriously. 

How about a resigned Darius Miles?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> Quickly....what is his contact like?
> 
> Should we offer DA & Miles(S&T) for Peja?
> Would that tempt SAC at all?


Nope, Peja makes like $7mill a year, which is another reason why it couldn't happen. Guys, trust me....I'd LOVE to see the Kings trade Peja to the Blazers, but it's not going to happen.

That Wally/SAR deal is something that can get you back into the playoffs. WAAAAAAIT a tick....maybe you could do a 3-way deal with the Kings and Timberwolves?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I could maybe se a Peja to Toronto for Vince deal.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> Should we offer DA & Miles(S&T) for Peja?
> Would that tempt SAC at all?


:sour:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> Quickly....what is his contact like?
> 
> Should we offer DA & Miles(S&T) for Peja?
> Would that tempt SAC at all?


:laugh:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> That Wally/SAR deal is something that can get you back into the playoffs. WAAAAAAIT a tick....maybe you could do a 3-way deal with the Kings and Timberwolves?


I like the way you think.



> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> I could maybe se a Peja to Toronto for Vince deal.


Unfortunately, I could see this being closer to reality. It would make a whole lot of sense for both teams.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

If the issue is tension between C-Webb and Peja, I'm not so sure that Peja will be the one who goes. Webber's contract is long and ugly. I wouldn't be surprised to see him "Shaq'ed" out of town.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> He said he doesn't have a preference about where he's dealt,


Good grief! How unusual is that?

Just shows how much Peja wants to be traded. His flexibility on where he goes also gives Petrie many more options.

Would Petrie deal with us, his old team? Who do you think he would want?

Okay, guys, we've been begging for a shooter, and it doesn't get any better than this. Peja can shoot the lights out! Make it happen, Nash!

Oh, and another thing: We're not in the same division as the Kings anymore. That may make them a little more willing to deal with us.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

If Portland wants Peja it owuld have to be along the lines of Zach and Miles re-signed for him


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> If Portland wants Peja it would have to be along the lines of Zach and Miles re-signed for him


I don't see that happening. I think Portland really loves Zach, and he is the one guy they don't want to trade.

But, yes, I have to admit, Zach is expendable. SAR can step right into his shoes. That possibility will at least enter Nash's mind and bounce around for a good while. But will he pull the trigger?

Stay tuned . . .


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Sorry but we don't have what it takes to get Peja, and no trading Zach for him is not a good move.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Portland is a bad match for the Kings. Our primary trade bait is SAR. They already have Webber and Brad Miller.

They need to replace Peja's scoring, and our only big scorer is Zach.

They might be interested in Darius Miles and Theo. That would really beef up their defense, but would leave Portland centerless.

A 3-team deal would have to be worked out.

Though Peja didn't specify a team, you know the Kings would much prefer him in the East.

Peja and Christie for Vince Carter trumps anything we could come up with.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> If Portland wants Peja it owuld have to be along the lines of Zach and Miles re-signed for him


Okay, I might be game for that deal. That would make Rahim happy and he could finally play the power forward minutes that he has wanted since coming to Portland.

Would you trade Zach, while still having Rahim, to get Peja? I think that the answer to that is somewhere between mabye and hell ya!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>:
> If the issue is tension between C-Webb and Peja, I'm not so sure that Peja will be the one who goes. Webber's contract is long and ugly. I wouldn't be surprised to see him "Shaq'ed" out of town.


It seems pretty likely that that's the case - especially given THIS comment:

"You could see this year, late in the year, we didn't have good chemistry and didn't play good basketball," 

Hmm... Who came back late in the year?

However, it could also have something to do with the team lowballing Divac, who's been a father-figure to Stojakovic.

I can't see the Kings getting much for Webber - he's another guy with a big ugly contract. I'm sure they'd be happy to swap him for SAR.

If the Kings DO get rid of Peja, I wonder if they'll make a concerted effort finally to get Dejan Bodiroga to come over. He's been the "best player in Europe" for a while now - I wonder if he's interested in giving the NBA a shot.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

If the issue is tension between C-Webb and Peja, I'm not so sure that Peja will be the one who goes. Webber's contract is long and ugly. I wouldn't be surprised to see him "Shaq'ed" out of town.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hunh. Sorry about the re-post.

I'm still getting used to this board. Paging back and hitting the refresh button appears to be a poor idea.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Webber is aging and injury prone. They need a PF as well


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Zach and Miles (S&T) might get the job done.

Anybody interested at that price?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> Zach and Miles (S&T) might get the job done.
> 
> Anybody interested at that price?


That would be one of the worst trades in Portland franchise history. Going a whole year with SAR at the 4 and no DMiles = :hurl: for me


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Zach and Miles for Peja...... I woudl help pack their bags

neither is an all-star..... and we get an all-star. heck yes

:jawdrop:


Damon, DA, Peja, Rahim and Theo is a pretty good starting lineup


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I consider Ray Allen a better player then Peja, and I never heard Miles and Zach even being speculated here, so I don't see how Peja is that much better to even consider a deal like that.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Damon, DA, Peja, Rahim and Theo is a pretty good starting lineup


I think that it's definitely better than any team we'll put on the floor this year without making that kind of deal.

I don't know if I'd be willing to move Zach for Peja... maybe, especially if SAR is really only worth what he's reportedly worth.

It doesn't make a ton of sense for Sacramento, though, unless they could move Webber (maybe the Knicks would send Tim Thomas and Nazr and filler for Chris?)

Ed O.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

There's little to no chance Portland makes a push for Peja, there's just no deal worth it for Sacramento.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> There's little to no chance Portland makes a push for Peja, there's just no deal worth it for Sacramento.


I would really like to hear what kind of value you think the Blazers hold in terms of individual players. I personally have not heard you say one positive comment regarding a Blazer proposal in this forum and I'd like to hear what kind of trades you think would be fair from your own perspective. I'm not trying to call you out, I would just like to get another outsider's perspective on things.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>:
> There's little to no chance Portland makes a push for Peja, there's just no deal worth it for Sacramento.


1. Every team in the league can "make a push for" Peja - and should. He's one of the very best shooters in the league, and an underrated passer and rebounder. Plus he has a very reasonable contract.

2. If you mean there's little to no chance Portland GETS Peja, well, you may be right. I actually can't see Sacramento trading him. They've faced down Webber moaning before, they can face down Peja. But if they DO trade him, we have, in Zach, a young top offensive player who has an even more reasonable contract. Yes, he plays Webber's position, but Webber is more or less shot anyway. Sacramento is also less likely to trade to a Western Rival, but at least we're in different divisions now.

I say if anyone gets traded, it's Webber, and to the Knicks for a package including bad contracts and Kurt Thomas.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

What about a 3-way trade? Where POR sends SAR & Damon to NJ and takes back Kidd and Mourning's contract (along with a trade exemption to make up the difference), then ships Kidd and Miles and Monia? to SAC for Peja, Christie? and matching contracts? Maybe a 1st rounder thrown in there somewhere.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. Every team in the league can "make a push for" Peja - and should. He's one of the very best shooters in the league, and an underrated passer and rebounder. Plus he has a very reasonable contract.
> ...


I pretty much agree with everything you said. Isaiah had already expressed interest in Webber before (who hasn't he been interested in?) and NY has plenty of contracts to make a deal.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Just so everyone is QUITE clear ...

Portland could trade Reef/Theo/Miles/Randolph/1st round pick and still not get Peja (if salary wasn't an issue).

Play.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> I would really like to hear what kind of value you think the Blazers hold in terms of individual players. I personally have not heard you say one positive comment regarding a Blazer proposal in this forum and I'd like to hear what kind of trades you think would be fair from your own perspective. I'm not trying to call you out, I would just like to get another outsider's perspective on things.


Well, I agree with your assessment that I don't say much positive about the proposals on this board, mostly because 99% are unrealistic and biased towards the Blazers. I'm not trying to be an *** or anything, it's just my honest, unbiased opinion. I don't understand why I keep seeing Blazer fans come up with trade proposals involving Jason Kidd, Ray Allen, Vince Carter and now I'm sure we'll see the Peja ones. Portland really just doesn't have the players to acquire a superstar, and people overvalue SAR way too much in my opinion. Maybe it's just me, but when the only legit rumors going around are for Kerry Kittles(not anymore obviously) and Wally Szczerbiak and the proposals on this board are all for Ray Allen, Jason Kidd, Vince Carter or Peja Stojakovic, I think that should tell you something. Just my opinion, and for the record I didn't take any offense to your post nor did I consider it "calling me out".


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> How about a resigned Darius Miles?


You could have 5 resigned Darius Miles' and it still wouldn't cause them to spend the energy on formulating a response.

It shows how much Blazer's fans value their players. Miles/Randolph/1st round pick would probably not be enough to get them to even begin to think about it.

Play.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Just so everyone is QUITE clear ...
> 
> Portland could trade Reef/Theo/Miles/Randolph/1st round pick and still not get Peja (if salary wasn't an issue).
> ...


That's absurd.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> That's absurd.


No, it's pretty realistic.

Peja makes a team. None of those guys do.

They have Webber so Reef/Randolph are worthless to them.

Miles is a benchwarmer in most cities.

Theo is an old man.

Absurd or not - Peja can net a lot better than what Portland could offer.

Play.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

I love the Blazers. Always have, always will. But let's face it...we *do not* have the pieces necessary to get Peja. I would love to see him in POR, but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Absurd or not - Peja can net a lot better than what Portland could offer.
> 
> Play.


I disagree, mostly because of the playoffs last year. Peja shot 38% in the playoffs, and 31% from downtown. It's not like he brought a ton of defensive intangibles, either. 

Zach, meanwhile, had a very impressive series in his only playoff appearance a little over a year ago. and he's, what, five years younger? 

I think a package involving Zach is enought *talent* to land Peja. I just don't think he solves any kind of problem for them.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

two ways to look at this news: optimistic or pessimistic.

Pessimistic: before, there were only two stars possibly on the market--Kidd and Vince. as such, we stood a chance of shoe-horning our way in with expiring contracts.as it is now, Toronto and New Jersey got that much more flexible with their options. why even talk to those lame-o's in Portland? 

Optimistic: hell, it looks like a lot of elite players are moving around. kinda like musical chairs, with a 45 record played at 78 speed. the faster people move, the more likely someone is going to wind up in our chair. 

frankly, I lean toward pessimistic.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> What about a 3-way trade? Where POR sends SAR & Damon to NJ and takes back Kidd and Mourning's contract (along with a trade exemption to make up the difference), then ships Kidd and Miles and Monia? to SAC for Peja, Christie? and matching contracts? Maybe a 1st rounder thrown in there somewhere.


:clap:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with your assessment that I don't say much positive about the proposals on this board, mostly because 99% are unrealistic and biased towards the Blazers. I'm not trying to be an *** or anything, it's just my honest, unbiased opinion. I don't understand why I keep seeing Blazer fans come up with trade proposals involving Jason Kidd, Ray Allen, Vince Carter and now I'm sure we'll see the Peja ones. Portland really just doesn't have the players to acquire a superstar, and people overvalue SAR way too much in my opinion. Maybe it's just me, but when the only legit rumors going around are for Kerry Kittles(not anymore obviously) and Wally Szczerbiak and the proposals on this board are all for Ray Allen, Jason Kidd, Vince Carter or Peja Stojakovic, I think that should tell you something. Just my opinion, and for the record I didn't take any offense to your post nor did I consider it "calling me out".


Thanks for the insight, I appreciate it.

However, I still believe that not every trade proposal is overly unrealistic. Teams don't always trade for talent, but instead for need. Just because the Blazers may be getting the better end talent wise, doesn't mean it's totally unrealistic. Do you honestly believe that the Lakers got equal value for Shaq? Crazy things happen in the NBA. GM's let them happen.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*man if we had trenton hassell as well and...*

were able to land peja for darius zach and a 1st rounder, we would be raw...

damon...hassell...peja...SAR...theo
NVE...DA...ruben...mid level...stepania

then maybe make a DA trade for a big man or two with a team desperate for back court help in mid season

damn you minnesota!!! but of course this is pure speculation due to portland not even being rumored in deals with SAC yet! but i know that nash will try his hardest

and now that i look at that roster wouldnt that deal give us MORE cap room next offseason to help build around peja because our resigning responsibilities towards darius and Zbo would be gone...only remaining contracts after this season would be DA, Q, Outlaw, ruben, peja, viktor, theo (needs to resign)...only 2-3 sizeable contracts worth noting, INTERESTING!


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Peja is good, but dissapears in the clutch. No way I trade Zach for him, let alone Zach _and_ Darius. I'm sure Peja will go east. No way does he get traded to a rival team. Vince Carter or Allen Iverson could probably be had and nothing we have to offer can beat that.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight, I appreciate it.
> ...


You're welcome to have that opinion, I just don't agree. You don't always get equal talent, but you see SAR is the one asking out making him the Shaq of the situation. The Blazers won't get more value than what he's worth, they'll get equal or less in all likelihood. As for the comment about teams trading for need rather than talent, that doesn't help at all. Power forward is the most stacked position in the league, there are only a handful of teams that would even want SAR.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*well if VC is what the kings want WE can get them VC...*

it is generally known that the raptors offered us VC for theo or atleast thats the impression i got from MNCS...so maybe a 3 team deal can be worked out from that point but that leaves us center-less

i dont know just rambling at this point but its fun when it involves peja wearing a blazer uniform...i am beginning to salivate at the possibility!!!


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*sometimes i really dont understand some of you guys...*

this is mainly concerning some of your guys' clear and persistent opposition towards trying to acquire peja...he is the best shooter in the whole world PERIOD and is only 27, moves the best without the ball in the whole league and has shown he is capable of being the focal point of an offense when webber was injured prior and actually the kings were better with peja as the main guy as oppossed to Cwebb....i think its a no branier to trade Zbo and Miles for Peja but i guess i am the minority but for the blazers future i sure hope i am not alone and hope nash is there with me


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: sometimes i really dont understand some of you guys...*



> Originally posted by <b>riehldeal</b>!
> this is mainly concerning some of your guys' clear and persistent opposition towards trying to acquire peja...he is the best shooter in the whole world PERIOD and is only 27, moves the best without the ball in the whole league and has shown he is capable of being the focal point of an offense when webber was injured prior and actually the kings were better with peja as the main guy as oppossed to Cwebb....i think its a no branier to trade Zbo and Miles for Peja but i guess i am the minority but for the blazers future i sure hope i am not alone and hope nash is there with me


I don't see any evidence Nash is thinking of big things like this. From what we've seen so far, Nash is spending his weeks pondering questions like 'Frahm or Person? Person or Frahm?'

barfo


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Actually Sacramento is no longer in our division... we are in the NW league and they are in the Pacific...

so divisional rivals no more...


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*Peja is staying put*

Link 

The Maloofs shoot down any rumors saying they no intentions and no plans what so ever to trade him.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*salary cap ramifications of this "deal"...*

say we trade miles and randolph for peja we would then have a total of $20,120,240 committed in 05/06 and ONLY theo left to resign...so i would say we should resign theo and damon to modest contract extensions (not damon if telfair is ready for the starting nod or if we can sign a one year temporary veteran PG so telfair can have another year as the backup) i would think these contracts would bring up our number no higher than say $33-34 million leaving us enough room for a max dollar free agent, wow just think of possibly landing Ray Allen!

damon...allen...peja...mid level this year or next...theo

wow i'm goin to bed too much thinkin about this, i just really want peja and hope nash isnt wasting this opportunity


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*of course the maloofs are gonna say that...*

they are playing damage control until they meet with peja and his agent, trying to play hard ball too see if peja backs off, but if peja remains firm in his demand then the kings will ultimately end up dealing him


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: sometimes i really dont understand some of you guys...*



> Originally posted by <b>riehldeal</b>!
> this is mainly concerning some of your guys' clear and persistent opposition towards trying to acquire peja...he is the best shooter in the whole world PERIOD and is only 27, moves the best without the ball in the whole league and has shown he is capable of being the focal point of an offense when webber was injured prior and actually the kings were better with peja as the main guy as oppossed to Cwebb....i think its a no branier to trade Zbo and Miles for Peja but i guess i am the minority but for the blazers future i sure hope i am not alone and hope nash is there with me


Ray Allen is a better shooter imo, at worst they are equal and he can do much more then just shoot. I'd rather try to sweeten the pot to get Ray then dump our whole team for Predrag.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: sometimes i really dont understand some of you guys...*



> Originally posted by <b>riehldeal</b>!
> this is mainly concerning some of your guys' clear and persistent opposition towards trying to acquire peja...he is the best shooter in the whole world PERIOD and is only 27, moves the best without the ball in the whole league and has shown he is capable of being the focal point of an offense when webber was injured prior and actually the kings were better with peja as the main guy as oppossed to Cwebb....i think its a no branier to trade Zbo and Miles for Peja but i guess i am the minority but for the blazers future i sure hope i am not alone and hope nash is there with me


Am I opposed to acquiring Peja? No. Would I trade Zach in the deal? No chance!

Deal Zach, and where does our inside game come from? Please don't say "SAR" - an over-rated whiner who doesn't want to be here.

Trading Zach and Miles for Peja solves one problem while creating another......and still leaves us with arguably the worst starting backcourt in the west. We would be no closer to contending then we are now.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> Well, I agree with your assessment that I don't say much positive about the proposals on this board, mostly because 99% are unrealistic and biased towards the Blazers. I'm not trying to be an *** or anything, it's just my honest, unbiased opinion. I don't understand why I keep seeing Blazer fans come up with trade proposals involving Jason Kidd, Ray Allen, Vince Carter and now I'm sure we'll see the Peja ones. Portland really just doesn't have the players to acquire a superstar, and people overvalue SAR way too much in my opinion. Maybe it's just me, but when the only legit rumors going around are for Kerry Kittles(not anymore obviously) and Wally Szczerbiak and the proposals on this board are all for Ray Allen, Jason Kidd, Vince Carter or Peja Stojakovic, I think that should tell you something. Just my opinion, and for the record I didn't take any offense to your post nor did I consider it "calling me out".


I don't agree with your 99% baloney. You are the one being unrealistic.

"Legit rumors" that DON'T lead to any trade give no clue as to the values of the players involved because nothing happened. Assuming that the rumors are even true (which they often are NOT), assuming that the "deals" aren't entirely agent driven (ie the SAR for Kittles deal), using rumors as a guide to value is like me saying my house must be worth $1,000,000 because a neighbor with a similar house has one for sale at that amount. My neighbor can ask for any price. Doesn't mean he is going to get it. The asking price does not set the market.

As for the Blazers talent level, the Blazers have an average amount of talent. With all of the turmoil of last season and all of the personnel changes, the Blazers were the 12th ranked team in the NBA during the regular season. http://www.teamrankings.com/nba/. They didn't make the playoffs in the tough West, but they didn't suck. So, even without any Superstars, their players can't be all dog doo. The Blazers also have several ending contracts. To certain GMs, ending contracts are very valuable. The Blazers, despite your assertion, have some pieces to work with to make deals. They are in the mix, if they want to be.

The Blazers will likely NOT get a star player, but that is mostly because the current focus of the GM is to keep cost under control, and to land a SuperStar you have to really want them and it will cost you money. Something the Blazers are not going to do right now.

Also, when several SuperStars are in play, they tend to be swapped for each other. It is the safest move for the GMs. Unless they are under orders from the owners to slash costs (ie., NJ refusing to match Kenyon Martin's deal and shipping him out for picks).

You reject the Shaq trade as a valid example, saying it doesn't count because he "demanded" a trade. You do realize that we are talking about situations where Kidd DEMANDS a trade (he might), or Vince DEMANDS a trade (he has asked for one already), or Ray Allen DEMANDS a trade (he has already asked for one), or Peja DEMANDS a trade (he has already asked for one). "Forced" trade or no, all examples are relevant.

There are plenty of RECENT examples of uneven talent exchanges:

T-Mac - a top 5 player traded for Francis. Big talent dropoff. Francis was a "fake" all-star, voted in a starter in the West by the fans, wouldn't have made the team if he had to depend on the coaches. The other parts of the deal aren't significant. Minor players all. Roster shuffling for both teams.

Shaq - top 5 player traded for Odom, Butler and A BAD CONTRACT (Brian Grant). Taking on Grant's contract effectively negates Butler, meaning Shaq was traded for Odom straight up. 

Elton Brand - top 10 player traded for Tyson Chandler.

Ray Allen - probably 3rd best SG, Milwaukee trades for, essentially, Gary Payton's ending contract. The rest of the deal is a wash - Ollie, Flip Murry and a draft pick to Seattle for Desmond Mason.

Stephon Marbury - top 5 PG, traded by Phoenix to NY for a couple of projects and a couple of picks - and cap room.

Sam Cassell - top 5 PG, traded by Milwaukee along with Johnson for Joe Smith and Peeler (ending contract). A cost saving move by Milwaukee.

Shareef Abdur Rahim and Theo Ratliff - solid players, traded by Atlanta for Rasheed Wallace's ending contract.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

_*Sacramento Kings' All-Star Peja Stojakovic* told the Chicago Sun-Times that he would love to play for the Chicago Bulls. 

Bulls' GM John Paxson has admitted to calling the Kings to inquire about Stojakovic. 

But Kings ownership says it has no plans to trade the deadly outside threat. 

Even if this changes, the Bulls may not have the assets to pull of the trade. 

Meanwhile, the Pacers are said to be offering former Bull Ron Artest, who is the NBA's Defensive Player of the Year. 

*''I love Chicago, and I have a lot of friends there,'' Stojakovic said. ''I also feel the Bulls are a great organization, and I especially like the fact that Scott Skiles is the coach there. He was my coach in Greece when I played for PAOK in 1998. We almost won the championship under him. He's a great man and a great coach.'' *

''Yes, I called and expressed an interest, but I have not talked with Geoff Petrie yet about it,'' Paxson said. ''So it was a one-sided phone call. Certainly, if a player of his caliber were available and he would be interested in Chicago, we'd obviously owe it to ourselves to take a hard look at it.'' 

The Kings need a big man after losing Vlade Divac to the Lakers, something that may have prompted Stojakovic's desire to leave Sacramento. _

Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> What about a 3-way trade? Where POR sends SAR & Damon to NJ and takes back Kidd and Mourning's contract (along with a trade exemption to make up the difference), then ships Kidd and Miles and Monia? to SAC for Peja, Christie? and matching contracts? Maybe a 1st rounder thrown in there somewhere.



and the kings would jump on this to have mike bibby back up jason kidd? NO.


----------

